# Picking up my new van tomorrow



## Deleted member 74539 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello, I am going up to CamperSales tomorrow to pick up my new (to me) Columbus 641e. We are looking forward to many happy trips in it. Wild camping here we come. Just got to sell a rather damp caravan now!!


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 3, 2019)

Sounds a nice Xmas prezzy for you.  Welcome aboard now you got round to posting!
Might see you out there in your new motor next year...


----------



## Deleted member 74539 (Dec 3, 2019)

Sorry, it's taken so long to post, I was just waiting until I was officially no longer a tugger! 
There aren't many of them out there so if you see a beardy git in a red one, it'll be me! Happy Christmas to me....


----------



## izwozral (Dec 3, 2019)

From one beardy git with a new motorhome to another - hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2019)

Health to wear,i would refrain from picking it up as you may well strain ones self.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi and welcome along, very exciting times ahead and a top top panel van.


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 3, 2019)

Where abouts are you based mate? Background in your avatar pic looks familiar...


----------



## Deleted member 74539 (Dec 3, 2019)

I’m in Somerset but the photo was taken on Marine Drive Woolacombe (no overnight parking!)


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 3, 2019)

PatB said:


> I’m in Somerset but the photo was taken on Marine Drive Woolacombe (no overnight parking!)


Bugger! Not where I thought then.


----------



## REC (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome! A motorhome has definitely many advantages over a caravan....enjoy.


----------



## Forresbroons (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mjvw (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Enjoy the van more freedom than the caravan proper "shell on ur back"


----------



## witzend (Dec 4, 2019)

Nice looking new van & layout welcome to WC



PatB said:


> Just got to sell a rather damp caravan now!!


May be of interest to anyone doing a self build theres a sister site to this motorhome builders


----------



## izwozral (Dec 4, 2019)

Caravans are crap at dogging, they act like a see-saw!


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 5, 2019)

How’s the new van?


----------



## Deleted member 74539 (Dec 10, 2019)

Brilliant! Sorry for the slow response. Still got my old mug though!


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2019)

There are real mugs on here,sorry ment sold on here.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 15, 2019)

Enjoy your adventures in your new van


----------

